# Why do you stop posting???



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

I noticed that some of our "seasoned" members usually slow down and at times stop posting.  

There are 3 major groups that I observed:
1. Stopped almost entirely and post very sparringly
2. Stopped posting their work (like me)
3. Posting only on "controversial" subject(s).

So why is it?

I know some are turned off by the bickering that comes every now and then.  Others due to their "loyalty" to another group/friends or forum.  Nothing wrong with that for I am like that too.

In my case...I slowed down to give newer members a chance to jump in and share their collected knowledge.  Don't want to hog every post LOL.

I also stopped showing off (the little # of) pens I make.  Not sure why but the thrill diminished after a while.  I guess I need to experiment more to rekindle it.

I do know though that even if we make the same things over and over...posting them will help others especially the newer members.

Lets hear your story...and if possible, lets start showing those pens again! [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if I qualify as a "seasoned" member (Anthony, Don, Lou, Michael, Joe, and many others are much more "seasoned" than me...), but I've cut back on my posting lately.  I made a lot of pens for a big order before Christmas, and didn't have time to take pictures of them due to delivery timelines.  I didn't really make anything else while working on those, and haven't had much shop time since Christmas - I had a backlog of other "stuff" to handle at home, work was a bear, and I've been fighting an upper respiratory infection since New Year's Day.

I still try to read most of the threads, but only post when I feel I have something to contribute.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 26, 2007)

Full Plate, happens sometimes.

I'm a lurker lately


----------



## Nolan (Jan 26, 2007)

WORK!!![}]
Nolan


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2007)

Like Jim, I am not a "founding member" but anytime "seasoned" is used, I figgur it's directed toward my fading mental capacity.

After Christmas for two months or so, I get to experiment.  No shows in Jan and Feb.  So, the pens I am making now look like I started this hobby yesterday and I am a very SLOW learner.

You don't want to see them![][][]

Doing a couple high end pens this weekend, will try to post them.

Good observation tho', Dario!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 26, 2007)

I get turned off by dumb arguments.  They are such a waste of time and bandwidth. 
I get enough of that in a normal day, I don't need to come here to fight with someone.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 26, 2007)

Work, Life, shipping Group Buy kits out.  I don't post a lot of pens, because, unlike my bird houses, I can't figure out how to get a decent picture.  I just purchased some macro lenses for my Rebel XT.  Hopefully that helps.


----------



## punkinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Busy with other projects; pen making is a hobby for me and I have several other hobbies as well.  Depends on what I'm obsessed about this week.  []   I most always read the posts a few times a week though. 

Happy Friday!!!
Nancy  [)]


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey _
> <br />I get turned off by dumb arguments.  They are such a waste of time and bandwidth.
> I get enough of that in a normal day, I don't need to come here to fight with someone.



Travis, I know what you mean but it takes 2 to tango and it is easy to turn the other cheek [].



> _Originally posted by n4631x _
> WORK!!!
> Nolan





> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA _
> 
> Full Plate, happens sometimes.
> 
> I'm a lurker lately



Nolan and Ron, That for me too [}]


----------



## airrat (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />I get turned off by dumb arguments.  They are such a waste of time and bandwidth.
> I get enough of that in a normal day, I don't need to come here to fight with someone.



I am in agreement with Penmonkey.   NOT that I am a seasoned member.

I still look at the site daily but had been cutting back more and more.  I got sick and tired of the daily bickering and was too busy with holiday orders.  I even stopped telling people to come here and look at the site due to that.  I stopped posting my work due to time constraints and not wanting to tie up bandwidth.   I still post every so often when its one I really like or just to prove I still turn pens.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

I find I read more than I post.  Lately the shop has been too cold to turn in, so I am not in a pen making cycle just now. Funny I say that, I just spent a ton on blanks and kits this month stocking up for a 3 day show I have coming in March.

I avoid the dust ups, email with people who are friends now and occasionally exchange phone calls ....I am by no means an expert, but I offer my thoughts when I think they will help.  

I do enjoy seeing new people come to the IAP and get started, I also really enjoy seeing works like Janets to get into the PMG.

I too have noticed some older standing members have gone quiet or left, like everything, forums work in cycles.

I am most grateful though to the friends I have made here... and to Jeff and the moderators for all...

Back to work![]


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am way so not a long standing member or seasoned my any means but being a newbie of sorts, I have observed that things are very nice around here since Jeff stepped in an took care of things.  JMHO


----------



## whatwoodido (Jan 26, 2007)

I stopped for a long time because I got tired of all of the clickish attitudes, and lack of civility.  In a effort to form a community many people are allowed to stomp on the views of others, typically a freedom of speech excuse.  This is a pen turning community in theory, but you have many members that need to thrust their controversial views onto the group, and unfortunately this is allowed to happen far too often.  If everyone just stopped to think about whether or not a non-penturning topic is going to offend someone in the group and if it is choose not to post it, this would be a better place.  

However if you suggest that people show respect in their posts you are accused of censorship and violating someone's first admendment rights.  Personally, if you can't be civil to other members I don't think you should be allowed to be a part of the community.  If you have to be nasty the rule should be that you send the person a private e-mail.  If you take it to the point of harassing someone in private e-mail, then you should be banished from the group.

Drew


----------



## Monty (Jan 26, 2007)

Try to post when I feel I can make a contribution to the topic, or at least some silly remark.
Don't post pict of my work because:
1 - Crappy little  P&S camera doesn't give good pictures 
2 - Not enough time in the day to take picts and manipulate them to make them some what acceptable.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Monty, I go ahead and post my crappy pictures in the "show off your pens" forum.  It's about the work, not the photo.  There is another forum for photography so post pictures if you want.


----------



## beamer (Jan 26, 2007)

My excuse:

I've been abducted by aliens.

They have forced me to avoid anything round. Their first task for me was to mill 14 pieces of 6' long maple into uniform size. Then they demanded I put glue on all of them and make a giant cutting board. I surmised that this is to be my torture platform when they're through with me, because next they had me mill up even more pieces of maple, shorter this time. Maybe 18" long.

Once uniform, they urged me to glue the pieces into a 3 1/4" thick 13" wide slab. It took at least 16 pieces of wood for this task as none of them were the requisite thickness. They provided me no new clamps for this task. I was forced to use only the 20 or so I already have. Then, I was instructed to wait again. Hundreds of seconds went by. Maybe even thousands. After what seemed an eternity, these slave drivers forced me to slice these freshly assembled slabs into 3 1/4" wide square boards. And then they drove me to mill these pieces into perfectly 3" square chunks and had me lop the corners off one side of each chunk. Puzzled and afraid for my life, I did what they demanded.

Now, you might be saying "That's insane!" and you would be correct. Because they had me do this A SECOND TIME! Only this time, the pieces were longer. Around 32" in length. This made the resultant slab quite heavy. But I'm a survivor and I didn't want my punishment to come early so I did what they required.

After the 3" square blocks were made, they gave me an exquisite gift: Do it again, only make them 4" wide by 2" thick and only 48" long!!! I did what they said. Their voices were strangely familliar.

So now I have 4 18" long 3x3 chunks with lopped off corners. I have 4 32" long 3x3 chunks with corners intact. Also, I have 4 48" long 4x2 chunks, corners abound. Plus this 2 1/4" thick, 24" wide, 72" long monster slab.

To what end will my captors lead me? I'm still unsure at the moment. I heard some of them mumbling yesterday about something called "joinery". I'm fairly certain the little one called me "Mortise" and this confused me. Another one said "wedge", i believe. Their language is still a bit fuzzy to me. They talk so fast. They change their minds so often!

So you see ... the aliens won't let me make round things.

[^]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2007)

So, Jason,
Show us pics of your rectangular stuff, when it starts to take shape.  We can "oooooooohhh and aaaaahhhh" over most anything. (Other stuff we make)

Just participate!![][]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 26, 2007)

Busy reorganizing the shop. Haven't turned a pen, or anything else, since before Christmas. Soon... I HOPE!


----------



## LEAP (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm a newbie with only about a month on the forum after lurking for three months or so. I read the forums every day that I can get access. I just want to thank you seasoned members for everything they have posted in the past and beg you to keep active. I have learned more from you folks than I thought possible. You might not be able to imagine how many times I have laughed out loud at some of the antics, or sat in awe at some of the photos of the things you make. My daughters will sit with me and go through the photos making notes on things we want to try. Thanks to you I am both poorer from buying tools and supplies and VERY much richer from the experience of being a member. So Please keep posting you are very much appreciated.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 26, 2007)

I lurked for several months before I finally joined IAP. I joined because of the strong sense of community that I felt existed here. We lost a lot of that comraderie during Christmas and the weeks that followed. 
However, the climate in IAP has improved significantly since Jeff stepped in. I haven't seen an ugly post in a while and our relationships seem to be as strong as ever.  I think we're on a definite upswing .. especially when it comes to making new members feel welcome.  It's so good to see a new member ask a rookie question and not be told, "It's in the archives! Haven't you read every one of them??" Plus, look at the fun everybody is having with the Birthday Bash and events like the Ugly Pen Contest!
I'm not so concerned about the "old-timers" not posting.  There may be lots of reasons why they no longer post. Not to worry, there are plenty of "middle-timers" and new members who  are making significant contributions to IAP.  
I would encourage Jeff and Scott to continue their quiet but assertive leadership.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 26, 2007)

Just plain busy.....
Not only has my surfing and posting gone done, 
but so have my tee times [V]


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to jump in and welcome each new member along with the other 15-20 people who do this without fail. 
I used to answer all the frequently asked questions like:
   Where do you buy supplies?
   What is your favorite finish?
   How do you get a good CA finish?
   How do you make your own centerbands?
   How do you fills voids?
   etc.
I used to post pictures of my pens that I thought looked real nice.

Eventually, doing this loses my interest. I still love to read posts and participate in threads that interest me when I have time. It just takes a little more to catch my interest than it used to. Most of us are very busy with jobs and pen hobbies/businesses along with other personal or family issues. The Pen Makers Guild came about, in part, for this reason. Some people are more interested in advanced techniques and don't care to read/answer the more basic questions. I think this is natural, and newbies become seasoned pen makers. Season pen makers become more advanced. The cycle goes on. The bottom line is there is something for everyone here and on other sites like The Pen Shop and the PMG. It's all good. I don't see any of these sites dying off. You may see different people taking the lead, but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2007)

Of course, Anthony has built the "Taj Mahal" of pen display rooms, run a major one-week long show and hit on all his vendors for limited edition pens, but other than that, he just sits around, for countless seconds.[:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 26, 2007)

Geez Anthony....loss of tee-times?  That disease could be fatal!

I am just plain too busy read everything, or even come close.  PLUS, I have all these dang Trivia questions to sort (I guess that one is self-inflicted [])


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 26, 2007)

For me many of the posts are just uninteresting, they were great in the beginning.  I would like to see people create posts about what they tried instead of asking what to do. 

I kick in whenever it makes sense but most times it becomes a discussion about peoples theories instead of actual experiences. If you go to a knife forum they don't only talk about making a knife kit there is a lot of experience and talent. For some reason this forum nor the Guild is capable of attracting the true pen makers that are out there.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />...this forum nor the Guild is capable of attracting the true pen makers that are out there.



Sorry but I don't agree.


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 26, 2007)

Then our definitions are not the same.


----------



## Monty (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Hey Monty, I go ahead and post my crappy pictures in the "show off your pens" forum.  It's about the work, not the photo.  There is another forum for photography so post pictures if you want.


Reread #2- Not enough time in the day.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Then our definitions are not the same.



I agree []

The thing that got me with your post is that it generally shot every member of IAP and PMG.  I don't think that is fair to them because I know/seen some who are really good at this craft.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 26, 2007)

I log in and read the post a couple times a day--- but I build a bunch of stuff other than pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Of course, Anthony has built the "Taj Mahal" of pen display rooms, run a major one-week long show and hit on all his vendors for limited edition pens, but other than that, he just sits around, for countless seconds.[:0][:0][:0][:0]



Thanks Ed, the store is looking better than ever! []
I am just getting my life back to normal after the week long show.
Although I did well at the show. if someone was to ask me to sign up next year for a week long show, I would say NO. So before you committ to something like that, realize it is not all cracked up what it should be. Now we have the Arizona Woodturners Roundup, then I do the LA pen show end of Febuary and have to find time to turn and sell in between. 

Not to mention, I will have to look for sticks as it has been 4 weeks since I tee'd it up, and yes Bill it could be fatal !! []

There have been alot more members stepping up keeping the flow of conversation which is a good thing getting more folks envolved. Always good to have new blood in the mix. I have noticed with any organization, if you don't get new blood in the mix, you will die as a group.


----------



## Skye (Jan 26, 2007)

> For some reason this forum nor the Guild is capable of attracting the true pen makers that are out there.



I also dont agree with that statement, but I think I see where you're trying to go with it.

I think it's a matter of, let's take the Gisi gang for example. If I were them, I may not _want_ to post anywhere because it'll be too easy for your secrets to get out. Just what popped into my mind. I have a lot of gas bubbles up there though.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I think Dan wasn't intending to denigrate any of the IAP or PMG members (he's a member of both, after all!).  Most of us, especially the regular contributors, are not in the business of making and pens, and especially making and selling high-end, or ultra high-end pens, like, for example, Grayson Tighe.  There aren't that many of "them" out there, but for some reason neither the PMG nor IAP have attracted their attention.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 26, 2007)

Why have my posts slowed down in all forums? Why don't I post very many pictures anymore? These are questions I have been asking myself for several months now. My answers, to posted questions, have become more to the point and that's about it now. Honestly that isn't like me. I like to have fun in my posts yet help if I can.
So, That still leaves me with the question why?

Well,
My work schedule has been crazy.
I answer more questions via private e-mail, and enjoy helping.
I would rather be in the shop seeing what the music can create.
Some of my evening forum time is now spent with my family. This is very important due to the fact that my youngest son will be a senior next year.
I get tired of looking at a computer monitor.

The great part is that I still try to read the threads and assist if I don't see that anyone else has helped or is trying. I enjoy watching the new turners post their work and reading the replies.

The forums definitely run through cycles. I have watched active members disappear but there are always others to step in. This is a very good thing.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this is a serious hobby to most of us. 
Sometimes life just gets in the way of the computer time.
I think we would all spend more time on here if we had it to spend.


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me be more specific. I really don't mean it as a negative to anyone one the either the IAP or Guild but I think most of the Guild members come from the IAP.  Not a bad thing but why doesn't it attract others?  Same with the people on the IAP.  We get a lot of beginners and that is great. This is one of the best forums for someone new.  But I don't see any new people that have been crafting for a while.  I really want to learn enameling, engraving and metalsmithing. I knows others are doing these techniques but the only people I can find to talk to are on specific technique forums that may or may not apply to penmaking. 

Thats what I meant to say.

Skye - As for your comment about the Gisi's I realize you are speculating on why they are not on the forum but I would suggest what would they gain?  I am sure there is the occasional question that can be answered but I bet both Mark and Brian would rather try something and learn then ask a question.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 26, 2007)

Dario,

My habits are simple and basic in nature.  In order for me to make a post it has to qualify into one or more of the following categories or I just don't bother posting it.

Do I have a question?
Do I have a compliment?
Do I have knowledge to share?
Can I make someone smile without doing so at the expense of another?

These are the rules I try to live by in life both on and off the forums.


----------



## rtjw (Jan 26, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing on both forums. I dont post as much as I used to on IAP or TPS. It is a combination of things.

1. Work
2. family
3. I dont make as many pens as I would like to.
4. You just dont realize how much work it is to run a forum.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Dario,
> 
> My habits are simple and basic in nature.  In order for me to make a post it has to qualify into one or more of the following categories or I just don't bother posting it.
> ...



Very good rules to live by...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />I have wondered the same thing on both forums. I dont post as much as I used to on IAP or TPS. It is a combination of things.
> 
> 1. Work
> ...



You are right...cannot imagine.  That is why I salute you and Jeff (and the likes of you) for providing us forums like this.

I do hit nos 1, 2 and 3 of your list []


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 26, 2007)

The Gisi's have visited this site and have logged in, but not for a very long time.  I think Dan is right there that they don't have much to gain.  It would be really nice to have their input once in a while as they have A LOT of technical know how.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2007)

However, if they chose NOT to give step by step instructions, there would be those who would accuse them of being selfish and try to blackball them.

Why expose yourself to that grief??


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, truth be told I hardly make pens anymore. I come here to see what people are doing and keep in touch with the friends I have made here. 
But as far as the posting overall goes, I slowed that down mainly because there were too many topics that I didn't care to be involved in, and a few people that just annoy(ed)me. 
There are other sites that are geared more towards the turning I do now so I tend to spend a little more time on those that would have been spent here.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 26, 2007)

Well lets see, I am usually on the road for 8-10 months out of the year.  So,  I rarely post much.  But I do look at least 4 times a week.   I still buy from time to time.  Heck the last two group buys are sitting at the house and I havent even looked or seen them yet.  I have only been home for 6 days since 12Sept06 and on 4 of those days I was off at familys homes for the holidays.

But when I am home and if I have a problem I will post or ask questions about it.


Dean
Columbus OH
"living on a bus somewhere in N. America"


----------



## gerryr (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />However, if they chose NOT to give step by step instructions, there would be those who would accuse them of being selfish and try to blackball them.
> 
> Why expose yourself to that grief??


I agree.  The request for tutorials seems a bit quick sometimes.  Tutorials take the place of your own creativity and substitute someone else's.  There are some things that really require guidance, like setting up a pressure pot and even hidden/recessed/inletted (whatever you want to call them) clips, but I don't believe cutting and glueing is one of them.


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't want them to give tutorials at all...their skills are special and should stay that way.  They do have knowledge on certain things though that others would respect.  It doesn't mean much to a novice what I say, but advice from a seasoned professional who makes the big bucks goes MUCH farther. [8D]

I see your point Ed, but that doesn't happen to everyone that refuses to give instructions. []


----------



## angboy (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Busy reorganizing the shop. Haven't turned a pen, or anything else, since before Christmas. Soon... I HOPE!



Poor Billy's STILL noy getting any! [}][}]


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't posted a lot in the past year and a half since I'm now attempting to eak out a meager living with my miniature turnings.  The first of next year I can start S.S., so am hoping to get back to more pens again then.  I do post occasionally, and enjoy seeing the new creations shown here.  There are a lot of great folks here and it kind of feels like home to me.


----------



## ashaw (Jan 26, 2007)

Been fulling orders for the verious stores. Make and ship.  Hopefully I can take pictures of some of my pens for my gallery.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> I find I read more than I post.  Lately the shop has been too cold to turn in, so I am not in a pen making cycle just now. Funny I say that, I just spent a ton on blanks and kits this month stocking up for a 3 day show I have coming in March.
> ...



Is that the Kitchener show Jim?  Are you going this year?


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been a member of many listservs, forums such as this, and chat-style forums (live).   I find that, over time, some people will always post and others will rarely post.  It's only after I post many times and watch to see what the response is that I can adapt or alter my posting habits to suit the general consensus of what a forum expects.

I've taken a few chances in shedding light on some issues - and I haven't been nailed too badly.  However, when people become personal or nasty because they don't agree - rather than because the choice to post informatively was made - then it becomes risky to continue posting anything other than what would be in the real world, small talk.

At some point, you use up your small talk and want to express more.  If you don't feel comfortable - you just don't post until you feel the risk outweighs lurking.

Or not.......

I've slowed down a lot because most other people have already said what I would - and I don't need to state it again.  Or - I think people probably already think what I would have to say......or - I just don't feel like typing it out.....again.

Not sure any of this helps.....

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread has been open for about 13-1/2 hours hours and already has over 50 responses!!

Very interesting.

Apparently, Dario really found a point of interest....whoda guessed??


----------



## DocStram (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />This thread has been open for about 13-1/2 hours hours and already has over 50 responses!!
> 
> Very interesting.
> ...



The ironic part is the topic ... "Why Don't You Post?"  Does that mean people posted to tell why they don't post? []   

Sort of like .... "If I wrote a book on how to be a failure, and it didn't sell any copies ... does that mean it was a success??"[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 27, 2007)

Randy,  LOL...I know they are still here, visiting, lurking (whatever you call it) but slowed down.  Some more than others.

To all, I know that people move on...and someday, I might also.  As mentioned, there will be more new blood who will fill the gap and life will go on.

BTW, my reference to "seasoned members" was in no way exclusive.  I used the term because I want to address those who (at one point) were active.

There was a praise shared to me a long time ago that goes like this:

People come to our lives for...
a REASON,
a SEASON, or
a LIFETIME

I think it applies to IAP (or other forum) members too. []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 27, 2007)

Sometimes people get tired of seeing the same person posting.  I know I get tired of seeing me.  Of course, sometimes we are asked not to post.  I try to comply and have gotten (a little) better at it. [8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2007)

I still look every day... sometimes two or three times a day.. but only post or contribute to a few threads if I have something that really contributes... and like the Penmonkey, I skip the controversial threads.. don't have time for bickering.. I've moved into a few other areas on my turning, so not doing as many pens as I used to.. getting way too many on hand and too much money tied up.  

I do enjoy reading all of the posts that are constructive... learn something new and see some great work every day.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 27, 2007)

Penturning is only part of my woodworking avocation. Plus I spend time writing. And real life gets in the way too. Civic activities, baby sitting duties for the grands, lots more. I check in here several times a day but don't read all the posts and don't always post.


----------



## mewell (Jan 27, 2007)

Right now I look many times during the day (LOVE that "Active Topics" feature) and contribute if and when I can. We're in our "slow season" like many others so there is more computer time for me but soon we'll need to start ramping up production for spring shows which means less computer time, less posting.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jan 27, 2007)

> The ironic part is the topic ... "Why Don't You Post?"  Does that mean people posted to tell why they don't post? []
> 
> Sort of like .... "If I wrote a book on how to be a failure, and it didn't sell any copies ... does that mean it was a success??"[]



Hmmmmmm........Me thinketh Doceth is somewhat twisted at times[}][}][]

Best,
RG


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2007)

I simpply have not been on the grouup as much lately. I've been prety burned out for the last few months. not about pens, but about just about everything. I am dragging my self along to get the inside of my shop completed. but for the most part I have been giving myself a very extended break. for those that have kept up withthe last two or three years of my life you know why I need it.
I also tend to stay out of the "newbie" conversations. giving other members the chance to help out. I don't think participation is a mandatory thing. but it does add an element to the group for those that do chime in. both good and bad at times. at any rate, spring is coming and knowing me I will get some burr in my tail to get working again.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 28, 2007)

Dario, Great topic.  The number one reason I don't post as much as I used to is that a lot of my posts were questions that I have has that have all been answered. I try to contribute as much as I can, where I think I can help. My day job has also kept me very busy, which limits the amount of time I can scan the posts. I have to say, I really enjoy when some real experienced turner has some advice to offer, not only to me, but to anyone.


----------



## Dario (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />Dario, Great topic.  The number one reason I don't post as much as I used to is that a lot of my posts were questions that I have has that have all been answered. I try to contribute as much as I can, where I think I can help. My day job has also kept me very busy, which limits the amount of time I can scan the posts. I have to say, I really enjoy when some real experienced turner has some advice to offer, not only to me, but to anyone.



Sharing tid bits of knowledge is one of the biggest strength of the forum.  Learning is continous and I'll bet even the "experienced" turners pick up new ones here from other members...including from newbies who share.  Maybe some are not about turning but info is info and it is all good. [^]


----------

